# Idiot light on after dead battery.



## vette68 (Oct 8, 2005)

Well, I was trying to charge my cell phone (don't have a wall charger, just the car charger) and ran my battery dead on the GTO. I jumped it from my wife's Jeep, paying no attention to the fact that you are supposed to leave the 2 cars jumpered for a couple minutes after the GTO starts to make sure the alternator doesn't spike and cause a headlight to burn out. That didn't happen, but now whenever I start my car the "Airbag Fault" light comes on. The DIC chimes and says "Airbag Fault" and the red airbag light displays on the dash. 

Anybody else had this problem? I have a feeling it's going to be a dealer fix, but would like to avoid taking it to the dealer if at all possible. 

Thanks in advance for any help.

Bill.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

make a trip to the dealer:seeya:


----------



## vette68 (Oct 8, 2005)

That's not what I wanted to hear.... Last time I did that, it took them 3 days to flash my computer because my check engine light was on...


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

Check all fuse first before a trip to the stealer and if you take it I would not mention jump starting it the my say you hooked it up wrong and make you pay for repairs


----------



## stupidaznmunkey (Apr 22, 2006)

1. reset the ECU (D/C the battery or pull the ECU fuse) - some sort of electrical spike mightve just caused a bug or something
2. pull out the SRS airbag fuse and put it back in (assuming its not blown)
3. if all else fails, take it to the dealer


----------

